# Solved: convert flv files to mp3



## carlo_scute (May 13, 2005)

convert flv files to mp3 is it possible?

i'm looking for a software program (pref. free/shareware) to convert my flv files to mp3 music so i can use it on my muvo player when i go to work.
thanks!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

carlo_scute said:


> convert flv files to mp3 is it possible?
> 
> i'm looking for a software program (pref. free/shareware) to convert my flv files to mp3 music so i can use it on my muvo player when i go to work.
> thanks!


Have you tried here 
http://media-convert.com/

an online converter


----------



## carlo_scute (May 13, 2005)

thanks! any other tool/software to convert flv file from you tube to mp3?


----------



## carlo_scute (May 13, 2005)

also found a site: (with several tools)
just need to know the right one... hmmm.

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=533185


----------



## LittleGhoti (Jan 13, 2004)

http://flac.sourceforge.net/download.html


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't think your going to find a prog. that converts flv right to mp3 for free.

if what you want is the audio from these flv files an alternative would be to play the flv file and record the audio with a free prog. like audacity then export (save) it from audacity as an mp3.

if you decide to try this route you'll also need to download and install the lame encoder that will allow you to save as mp3


----------



## carlo_scute (May 13, 2005)

thanks to all! 
appreciate your time.


----------



## gooogle (Nov 21, 2006)

Get help at FLV Software site.


----------



## mybest2U (Aug 10, 2007)

t bone said:


> i don't think your going to find a prog. that converts flv right to mp3 for free.


Yes, actually there are free programs that will do this...
1. VLC Media Player (it can be configured to transcode flv into mp3 using its built-in LAME encoder)
2. MediaCoder (see sourceforge.net)
3. SUPER (see Erightsoft.com)

Those are at least three free programs to convert flv to mp3, and right now SUPER is my favorite.


----------



## Amariage (Feb 20, 2008)

I do it with converter TuneCab which has YouTube ripper


----------

